# Aruba HDR



## Provo (Dec 21, 2009)

Aruba Sidewalk HDR


----------



## Provo (Dec 22, 2009)

Good no Good whats the deal


----------



## Sherry1 (Dec 24, 2009)

It is very nice looking photo collection.I really like it.Thanks for sharing this.Thanks to you.


----------



## edouble (Dec 26, 2009)

Was this a single shot? One exposure?


----------



## Provo (Dec 26, 2009)

edouble said:


> Was this a single shot? One exposure?


 
3 shots -2,0,+2ev


----------



## edouble (Dec 26, 2009)

Provo said:


> edouble said:
> 
> 
> > Was this a single shot? One exposure?
> ...



Three shots with a D-5000 set to exposure bracketeering with a moving car and people! How did you do it that fast!


----------



## Provo (Dec 26, 2009)

edouble said:


> Provo said:
> 
> 
> > edouble said:
> ...


 
Simple if you set the camera for continuous shooting it does allow you to take all 3 shots in aeb you do get some movement but very minimal and in software hdr processing auto align and match features either in photoshop or photomatix. You should try it!


----------



## rallysman (Dec 26, 2009)

Photomatix takes motion out pretty easily.

Nice shot! Not overdone to make it look like a cartoon yet it's evenly exposed. 

Wonderful balance.


----------



## Hybrid Designz (Dec 26, 2009)

Wow very nice HDR. I will be shooting my d5000 this week sometime and try to get some HDR shots to share! Cant wait


----------



## Provo (Dec 27, 2009)

Hybrid Designz said:


> Wow very nice HDR. I will be shooting my d5000 this week sometime and try to get some HDR shots to share! Cant wait


 
Must have item a polarized filter helps enhance the blue sky and remove haze


----------



## edouble (Dec 27, 2009)

Provo said:


> edouble said:
> 
> 
> > Provo said:
> ...



very cool. I guess we could also use the D-5000's exposure compensation after the shot is taken to compose the over/under exposed shots.


----------



## kachung (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm a noob so I can't really offer and C&C, but I love it. I go to Aruba almost every summer and I know exactly where this is! Love it, brings back some fun memories. So vibrant.


----------



## SoMa (Jan 2, 2010)

super awesome HDR! i wish my results came out this good. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Provo (Jan 2, 2010)

Thank you all so far for the positive responses, I just want to say that what makes a good HDR is what you do with your own image satisfy yourself first with the end result then worry about what other&#8217;s might say, it may not appeal to everyone&#8217;s liking but what matters is what you think, remember the ultimate judge aside from god is your own conscience.. << The best advice my wife told me & I am passing that onto you.

Never be discouraged by the criticism at times here or elsewhere.


----------



## dearlybeloved (Jan 17, 2010)

vivid colors.. love


----------



## MisplacedAngler (Jan 18, 2010)

I guess it depends on what your trying to get out of the picture.  It looks a little to much for my taste.  The store fronts/trees/sidewalk look way too lit up for the half of the sky that looks dark.  Maybe +1 to -1 would look a little more like what the human eye would see.

If your trying to get a balance between pure photograpy, what the human eye sees, and a little bit artistic...then its really well done.


In your own advice, satisfy yourself first.


----------



## Fishcramps (Jan 18, 2010)

On a side note, I love it!


----------



## carjunkman (Jan 18, 2010)

Nice HDR..good treatment...maybe some composition..try not to cut tree like I always do..hehe. Maybe some softlight blend layer in photoshop...


----------



## themedicine (Jan 18, 2010)

Yea, there we go, since I just commented on two other HDRs I will say this one is more what I am thinking when I think HDR. A good overall balance! Maybe a little over done for me personally but much better than most I see! Good Work!


----------



## faststi (Jan 26, 2010)

Love this picture good colors and balance. 
Someone 2 post up should take notes


----------

